# Phaeton Colour List, 2005, 2006 Specification List, VW Retail Price List



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*List of Standard North American Exterior and Interior colours - Phaeton MY 2005*

Attached is a small Adobe Acrobat PDF file that lists the various combinations of exterior and interior colours available as 'standard production' for North American market Phaetons. It's a useful document to refer to, especially for considering how colours match.
As far as I know, North American purchasers can also order additional exterior colours (e.g. Mezeppa Grey, Tarantella Black, etc.) without difficulty or great additional expense, but this will probably require that the car be custom-built for the individual.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: List of Standard North American Exterior and Interior colours - Phaeton MY 2005 (PanEuropean)*

Here is a more detailed list, this shows all the available Phaeton colours for both model year 2004 and model year 2005, and it includes both the paint codes and the sales terms (brochure references) for the different colours.
Michael
*Phaeton Paint and Interior Colour Codes - 2004 and 2005*


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: List of Standard North American Exterior and Interior colours - Phaeton MY 2005 (PanEuropean)*

Attached is a small Acrobat PDF file that contains specifications, prices, and production code information for 2005 Phaetons that are sold in the United States. Double-click on it to open it, or right-click and choose "Save target as" to save it directly to your computer.
Michael

_(see post 1 above, same thing)_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*2005 Phaeton Detailed Specifications*

Attached is a very interesting and very detailed specification sheet for the 2005 Phaeton (USA and Canada model). The file mentioned in the post above is pretty much a pricing guide, whereas this file is a detailed specification. Download both of them to get the complete info package.
Both Vienna leather and Sensitive Classic leather as listed as standard. This seems odd, until you read the fine print on the file above, which indicates that you get non-perforated Vienna as basic on the car, and an upgrade to perforated Sensitive Classic if you order the Comfort and Cold Weather Package, which includes ventilated seats.
It's also interesting to note the multiple references in this document to "Key opening and closing feature for windows and sunroof". Does this mean what we have now - stick the key in the driver door cylinder, turn it and hold it, and the windows and sunroof open or close, or does it mean that we can play these games by pushing the buttons on the remote?
There are also some notable 'running changes' to the equipment on the Phaeton. At the beginning of week 22 of 2004 (this being the model year changeover, 2004 to 2005), the new grille, soft close doors, colour matched OnStar antenna, and Performance wheels for the V8 were introduced. At the beginning of week 45 of 2004, advanced airbags were introduced, and at the beginning of week 5 of 2005... *TA-DA...* Active Cruise Control became standard on all North American Phaetons.
This document also contains all body dimensions, weights, stuff like that.
Michael


----------



## viscount (Jan 2, 2005)

*Re: List of Standard North American Exterior and Interior colours - Phaeton MY 2005 (PanEuropean)*

Hello Michael, interesting. 
Thanks, makes me want to buy another Phaeton!! (this time with a visit to Dresden and all the choices that entails







)
Ed.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: List of Standard North American Exterior and Interior colours - Phaeton MY 2005 (viscount)*

Here is the 200*6* order guide for Phaetons ordered in the USA. It includes paint and interior colour combinations, and standard order options. I will post a Canadian order guide as soon as I can get hold of one.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: List of Standard North American Exterior and Interior colours - Phaeton MY 2005 (PanEuropean)*

Photo re-hosted.


----------



## VW_User (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: 2005 Phaeton Detailed Specifications (PanEuropean)*

Howdy, do you still have these .pdf's with information on the 2005 Phaeton? I tried clicking on them but they wouldn't load. Thanks!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: 2005 Phaeton Detailed Specifications (VW_User)*

The PDF's listed above download OK for me when I click on them. It is possible that your internet browser, virus software, pop-up blocker, spam filter, or other computer software add-on might be preventing you from viewing them.
Try right-clicking on the PDF attachment and choosing "Save As" from the context menu that will appear when you right-click on the attachment. Don't forget to take note of where on your computer you 'save it as', lest you not find it once it downloads...








Michael


----------



## VW_User (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: 2005 Phaeton Detailed Specifications (PanEuropean)*

Hello,
The US order guide works for me, but not any of the other links. I'm looking for Canadian pricing for 2005. Do you have access to that?
Thanks again,
*Mani


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: 2005 Phaeton Detailed Specifications (VW_User)*

Mani:
Try using a different computer, perhaps?
Perhaps another forum member who is reading this post could try clicking on one of the PDF links above, and report back whether they can access it or not.
Michael


----------



## paddyh (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: 2005 Phaeton Detailed Specifications (PanEuropean)*

All the PDF's in this forum appear to work fine for me.
Patrick


----------



## VW_User (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: 2005 Phaeton Detailed Specifications (paddyh)*

How strange. I've tried on multiple computers and they download but then say they are corrupted and won't open. 
If one of them has the MSRP prices listed for the 2005 Canadian Phateon, would someone mind emailing it to me? 
[email protected]
Thanks!!


----------



## paddyh (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: 2005 Phaeton Detailed Specifications (VW_User)*

Sent
Patrick


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: 2005 Phaeton Detailed Specifications (paddyh)*

Thanks Patrick.
Michael


----------



## Victor R (Jan 7, 2010)

Michael,

First of all, hope your adventure away was all you hoped it would be. Welcome home!

In reading this thread, I see no pdf attachments. I would be most interested in the ones you had attached to posts no. 3 and 4. Is there anyway of re-attaching these or some other way I could get a copy?

Thank you very much,

Victor


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Hi Victor:

When a photo has been dropped from a post here on Vortex (typically as a result of the Vortex changeover from ZeroForum to Vbulletin, or as a result of problems with one of the three photo-hosting services I have used over the past 6 years), I can still see the title of the photo file, and therefore quite easily search for it on my computer and re-host it.

Sadly, the same is not true for PDFs. When a PDF gets dropped, no reference to the PDF remains here on the forum, which means that unless it is something inherently unique (e.g. how to replace a light bulb or similar), I have no easy way of finding the PDF in my personal records.

In the case of the PDFs mentioned above in this thread, I honestly don't know what was what, and it would take me a long time (more time than I have available) to sort all this out and re-host them.

Sorry about that,

Michael


----------



## samsansmith (Jul 28, 2011)

i am thinking of what model of volks that i am going to purchase. on my list is this 2005 Phaeton. when i checked the colors, guess i now know what would i am going to purchase. but taking some consideration on the specs and how easy could be the volkswagen repair and the aftermarket how available those parts are.


----------



## Passat2001_5lover (Dec 11, 2001)

*more information please*

What country do you live in?

Parts are more available in Germany.


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

Please re-host files.

Swissvax will send seat conditioner but needs leather code. I know mine is «Sensitive» Sonnenbeige, but you know, they want _the code_.

Thanks in advance,


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Image has been re-hosted. The colour code for your interior is also listed on the build sticker (in the owner manual and in the spare tire well).

Michael


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

TE is the code for Sensitive Sonnenbeige leather, a.k.a. Sensitive Sun Beige. I do not recall ever seeing before the English translation «Sunshine Beige», like the ETKA does.


----------

